# Bringing Slingshots On Airplanes



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm Heading On A Trip In A Few Days, And I'd Love To Bring My Slingshot With Me! What Experiences With Slingshots And Airplanes Do You Guys Have? How Should I Pack It, And Is There A Certain Procedure?

Thanks!


----------



## culcreuch (Dec 1, 2013)

Regulations are probably different in the US. I have just had a trip to N Ireland to visit friends and family. I didn't even consider packing it in my hand luggage, and had no problems with a Toucan slingshot and 100 hex nuts in my checked in hold luggage.


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah I wouldn't put in hand luggage. In the hold I can't see an issue. Though check the destination country if flying internationally. As the laws on slingshots change depending where you are.

Personally I would unband it and keep the bands separate just so there is no chance of them being able to reasonably claim you possessed a weapon in the terminal. But that is probably just me being paranoid.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Without bands on, it's just a harmless forked stick.


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

I haven't worked for airlines, but I dealt with passengers on ferries. We would take anything that might be considered dangerous and give it to the purser. I suspect there might be something similar with airlines. Just ask at check in. You really don't want to make problems for yourself.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

I wonder if attaching bands onto your index and middle finger will get you into trouble.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I know there's another topic similar to this one. Also dealing with slingshots on planes.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Unbanded fore sure, just to ere on the side of cauu. How much would it bring down the trip if a prized sling were to be confiscated at the least, & you brought up on charges at the worst?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

HOE said:


> I wonder if attaching bands onto your index and middle finger will get you into trouble.


In the US, just THINKING something like that could land you in trouble...


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Call the TSA office (at the airport you'll be using) on the phone and ask them what their drill relative to slingshots. Nothing like finding out straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Im surprised they let your luggage on the plane with 100 hex nuts....

Id certainly be wary of somebody who had a large amount of hexnuts...or nails for that matter in their bag....


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Un-band them, put them in your checked bag and dont pack ammo. Just what I do


----------



## culcreuch (Dec 1, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> Im surprised they let your luggage on the plane with 100 hex nuts....
> 
> Id certainly be wary of somebody who had a large amount of hexnuts...or nails for that matter in their bag....


Travelled both ways.....no problem. Must have been lucky.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Have a look here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5582-can-you-take-wooden-slingshot-through-a-airport/?hl=airline

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1258-flying-with-slingshot/?hl=airline

I had a frame, no bands on it, confiscated from my hand luggage.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank You Very Much! I Will Make Sure To Check It, And Call In Advance! Have A Great Day!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Charles said:


> Have a look here:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5582-can-you-take-wooden-slingshot-through-a-airport/?hl=airline
> 
> ...


may as well just combine the threads and tag it


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Imperial said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look here:
> ...


That's great to point thread links to reference, but I think in this case dated threads are just that, dated. Some topics are just meant to be brought up as "new". And with flight security changing as it is, I think year old threads should be dead.

Also one experience doesn't necessarily mean it will transfer to another's.. I haven't ever had issues bringing my slingshot with me on domestic or international flights... Of course I am also at a 50/50 on if they confiscate my lighter or not..

I would advise do what you are willing to chance, weighing the risk.

If you are a little worried.. Dont bring ammo, unband and put it in checked baggage separating where you place the slingshot and bands.

If you are really worried.. Don't do it, or mail it in advance, if you can

If you don't care, bring one you least like, unbanned and in your carry on.

I am guessing, that it might be useless to ask.. Because I am sure you will get different answers depending on who you are talking to.. And a big chance they will say don't bring it... Of course, that is talking with the frame of mind that one is going to bring one anyway ,, if you are willing to accept the answer of don't bring it, I guess call 

LGD


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Put It In The Checked Luggage And Had No Issue! Thanks For The Advice!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Glad to hear you had no problems.

The problem seems to arise with carry-on luggage. I checked the TSA regulations and could not see that slingshots are specifically mentioned. Assuming that is the case, it comes down to the judgment of the agent you happen to be dealing with when trying to get on a plane with one ... which means it is a crap shoot. I do not believe you will ever have trouble if you put it in your checked luggage. You were wise to do so.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Glad you didn't run into problems. Maybe mailing what you want to have with you ahead to your destinations may make sense to so.e people, too...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If you hide your slingshots inside a few bricks of cocaine, you shouldn't have any troubles.


----------

